# " Girls " holiday...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*Can she go ?*​
Yes 8254.67%No 4127.33%Couldnt give a flying fu*k2718.00%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Would you let your wife / girlfriend go on a "girls" holiday ?

You know not a shopping trip one a proper Ibeefa / Ayanapa type holiday ?

I would TBH, if she cheats then so be it, l may find out l may not, she could possibly even fall in love with someone but if its gonna happen then so be it..

Maybe it could be my age the fact l dont get jealous / excited about it...

Can l just point out this isnt an issue for me, l would let her go anywhere if she asked, l would even pay for it.

NOW go back 20 yrs not a fu**ing chance in hell !!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

yes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes .

i let my mrs have a life so we have something to talk about and because its only fair .


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

i voted yes , means i would get my head showered lol , if she going to cheat its going to happen anyway .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no probs with me, my misses has just come back from turkey and ime going bulgaria in sept with the lads,no good though if theres no trust and any way she aint gonna find any one better than me lol


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

How old are you mate??

I get married next year and I would let my mrs go, like you say if she cheats then Its going to happen where ever she is......


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

i would. if you dont trust her to go then the relationship is doomed to fail anyway.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RMC... said:


> How old are you mate??
> 
> I get married next year and I would let my mrs go, like you say if she cheats then Its going to happen where ever she is......


41 mate....


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Id never let my bird go on one of these "girls holidays". Not that I dont trust her, its the sleezy blokes who are going to be buying her drinks and giving her all sorts, that I dont trust. Go on holiday with her.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr.Hench said:


> i would. if you dont trust her to go then the relationship is doomed to fail anyway.


I agree mate but you here a lot about jealous men and just wondered if anyone would be honest enough to admit they are to possesive to let them go


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yep! I'd even pack her bags and enjoy the peace and quite while she's gone


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

the only thing that p*sses me of is little tw*ts moving in and i aint there to deal with them ha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tbh your 41 so im assuming your birds around ur own age? if so i'd let her. If she was around my age say 21 or younger i'd say no.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TBH If I was in a committed relationship, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable going on a girls holiday like that? Maybe if it was a hen weekend then fair enough but I dont think so otherwise.

In my mind part of taking the decision to make a commitment is accepting that some things are no longer ok. Flame away too but I'd certainly not be happy about my partner going on a lads holiday either.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> tbh your 41 so im assuming your birds around ur own age? if so i'd let her. If she was around my age say 21 or younger i'd say no.


I agree to an extent...

If l was 21 and she was 21 l would say like fu*k you are HOW EVER if l was41 and she was 21 l would say yeah go, like l say l refuse to get excited about someone cheating on me..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mate my misses is 47 dont matter how old they are there still gonna get attention if there chic, check out vetrans mrs and i bet you would lol.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd let the mrs go no problem, on the other hand i know for defo that she wouldn't let me -women


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

nope cause i would want to go on holiday with her. it would be a relationship ender for me. nothing to do with cheating or trust just that i think two people in a relationship should want to go with each other and would not accept a friends holiday.

works two ways though, i would not go on a lads holiday when in a relationship


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

vetran said:


> mate my misses is 47 dont matter how old they are there still gonna get attention if there chic, check out vetrans mrs and i bet you would lol.


lol-the older the wine the finer the taste.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Delhi said:


> nope cause i would want to go on holiday with her. it would be a relationship ender for me. nothing to do with cheating or trust just that i think two people in a relationship should want to go with each other and would not accept a friends holiday.
> 
> works two ways though, i would not go on a lads holiday when in a relationship


Very good points there mate.... l wouldnt want my ex to go but only coz l would miss her too much TBH.... the wife..... yeah go for it..


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

If it was a wk end away fair enough, if it was a two week holiday abroad then forget it as hols like that get messy.........its not about trust, its about respect, I know my misses would never bring something like that up and like wise I wouldn't either!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni:2359227 said:


> TBH If I was in a committed relationship, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable going on a girls holiday like that? Maybe if it was a hen weekend then fair enough but I dont think so otherwise.
> 
> In my mind part of taking the decision to make a commitment is accepting that some things are no longer ok. Flame away too but I'd certainly not be happy about my partner going on a lads holiday either.


Why can't all women think like u


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lightyy said:


> to be fair i dont really think anyone would want them to go, due to other guys ect but you have to let them because of the trust ect. noone wants there mrs to be vulnerable to other fellas


Another fair point l would be worried about her safety..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

If my missus asked me if she could go on a girls holiday I would respond in either

1. Laugh my head off

2. Sweep her legs away and a swift kidney punch

3 or most probably cause a massive row, storm out, meet the lad down the pub, sink and few stella...... and we all know what happens when i get home


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> If my missus asked me if she could go on a girls holiday I would respond in either
> 
> 1. Laugh my head off
> 
> ...


Can l construe that as a NO then mate ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> Why can't all women think like u


She's a one off oor Zar...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would prob say no tbh ... Trust is trust but alcohol and sunshine, clubs and bars can make people do stuff...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive been away with the lads many times but to tell you the truth tho i much prefer to go with my lady a lads holiday is just booze and sleep and i dont even fckin drink lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Craig660:2359285 said:


> and we all know what happens when i get home


What... You discover all your protein and other supps in the bin with a detailed note sayin you're a cnut and she's going anyway


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope ... no way


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Depends, girls go on girls holidays for spare cock same as we go for gash fanny, if you ain't then your a liar or a poof, if you are happy with that then fill your boots


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, me and my Mrs have a separate holiday every year and also take one or two together as well.

If you haven't got trust in your relationship then you haven't got much of a relationship


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

ok dunno how long this post will be.

So at the start of this relationship i cheated and i felt like a prik for it. I think you get 2 things out of cheating 1. you realise you have made a huge mistake and wouldnt do it again because you realise you want to be with her or 2. you felt good about it and realise how you dont wanna be in that relationship. So i felt the first. She found out a few weeks after and i was like stay with me if you want i wont do it again, just dont bring it up and trust me, or leave and thats the end.

So we stayed together, now we have a kid on the way but she still dont trust me and i dont know if she ever will. So this leads onto my point, i know what she is like, from what she has said (or hasnt and what i have heard from reliable sources) She will not tell me the number of guys she has slept with (now either she doesnt remember which makes the number huge or she doesnt want me to know because she doesnt wanna look bad, either way im pretty sure that means alot) now she says she would never cheat, however as it has been said, alcohol, sun, friends, no BF / hubby /clubs = messy and makes people do things they normally wouldnt, i have never been on a lads holiday but i know from previous holidays the temptation being in a dif country has.

So to answer the question in a roundabout sorta way, i would because i trust her, and i want her to have her own life however i would still have the thought of "own back" coming my way possibly.

longer than i expected sorry!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

chaosmatt said:


> ok dunno how long this post will be.
> 
> So at the start of this relationship i cheated and i felt like a prik for it. I think you get 2 things out of cheating 1. you realise you have made a huge mistake and wouldnt do it again because you realise you want to be with her or *2. you felt good about it and realise how you dont wanna be in that relationship*. So i felt the first. She found out a few weeks after and i was like stay with me if you want i wont do it again, just dont bring it up and trust me, or leave and thats the end.
> 
> ...


For me it was I felt good about it and even better that I knew I could get away with it


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

yes. my mrs has been working in Aiya Nappa for the last two months.

besides, ive done my fair share of globe trotting over the past 5 years and she hasnt once moaned.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I put no because i wouldn't be happy about it... i live in a holiday destination and shagging girls who are

completely 'in love' with their bf's isn't unusual, what happens on holiday stays on holiday.

Girls can be slyer than boys imo/e


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

why would you want to cheat on each other anyway,dont blame me it was the sun and booze that made me do it aint an excuse sorry. although it would be worse if they did it whilst sober lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yep - cos i wouldnt be with someone i didnt trust


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

to be honest in my state of mind atm i dont think i could handle it if i had a gf. i would turn into a fruit loop and that would probably even drive her away which i cant win lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you say no because you don't want your girl cheatin, could it be that your not digging her right at home and don't want her to find out what it could b like


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I would. In fact my missus goes Ibiza in a few weeks and it's not bothering me in the slightest. I do trust her and know she wouldn't cheat and she can handle drunk blokes coz she gets them letching on her every time she's out.

Plus I would never stop her doing what she wants to do because I love going on lads holidays and going out with my mates, therefore how can I stop her going out or away with her mates?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lukeg said:


> yes. my mrs has been working in Aiya Nappa for the last two months.
> 
> besides, ive done my fair share of globe trotting over the past 5 years and she hasnt once moaned.


Make sure you wear a condom when she is back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My ex went on a girls holiday, she came back with Herpee's.... gave it to HER ex then blamed him for it... to this day he doesnt know...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yes i reckon if somebody is going to cheat they will eventually holiday or no holiday


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> My ex went on a girls holiday, she came back with Herpee's.... *gave it to HER ex then blamed him for it*... to this day he doesnt know...


lol clever arnt they


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Why not just live seperatr li v es completely? Lol

Look, most couples work hard keeping s roof over the head and everything running sweet, if you get s bit of leisure time once or twice a year, you want to spend it apart? That ain't a relationship worth a p1ss in my book


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

They don't call Magaluf, Shagaluf for no reason.

No is my answer - I have a jealousy problem and a nasty/uncontrollable rage side when it happens. Any other time I'm the nicest friendliest confident guy...


----------



## Baptist (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd say no, however this is because I'm not allowed to go.

Its not that i don't trust my girlfriend, its the fact i don't trust drunk nob eds.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> Why can't all women think like u


A lot do, its just that its the ones that DONT that attract the most attention...... 



Pelayo said:


> She's a one off oor Zar...


....thankfully......  :whistling:



Pelayo said:


> I would prob say no tbh ... Trust is trust but alcohol and sunshine, clubs and bars can make people do stuff...


^^^^^^ there is that.......

Out of sight out of mind, Absence makes the fond heart wander, etc etc......



Uriel said:


> Why not just live seperatr li v es completely? Lol
> 
> Look, most couples work hard keeping s roof over the head and everything running sweet, if you get s bit of leisure time once or twice a year, you want to spend it apart? That ain't a relationship worth a p1ss in my book


Exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

theres just a load of lying cnuts about this stuff, if you love your bird, youd want to spend a nice bit of time chilling in the sun with her having nice experiences together, you can get sh1t faced with a bunch of blokes and play golf anytime.......you want fanny if you go on lads holidays lol, and cant stand your bird anymore admit it ffs lol and the opposite is true for you cheating slags who do the same lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

FFS right.....

To all you lads saying "I trust my missus its the pissed up lads I dont trust"

.....errrr HELLO???

Is she incapable of saying no like? Or is she a huge flirt that gives the come-on to all and sundry and could end up in a tricky situation???

Time to face some hard facts:

If you would be worried because of pervy blokes, THAT MEANS YOU DONT TRUST YOUR BIRD.

If you truly trusted her as much as you're trying to make out, no amount of pissed up knob heads would make any difference.

Same sex groups on boozy holidays get up to mischief. Fact. Accept it or deny it, it makes no difference. They aint fcking flower arranging over there you know lol.......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not that any fuker should take my relationship advice as im officially **** at it lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> FFS right.....
> 
> To all you lads saying "I trust my missus its the pissed up lads I dont trust"
> 
> ...


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry havnt read the thread, but the answer is NO, no i would not let my mrs' go with her mates, not due to the fact i dont trust her but because there are too many dirty men out there, like me!!

This world just isnt safe what so ever, all sorts seem to be happening over seas at the moment aswel.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

**** off vetran bro lol - we know what you didrty old cnuts do on a saga weekend lol......(p1ss the bed mostly lol)


----------



## Baptist (Feb 19, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> FFS right.....
> 
> To all you lads saying "I trust my missus its the pissed up lads I dont trust"
> 
> ...


If there trying to have a good time dancing with their friends and some pi.ssed up lads are getting a bit close then whose faults that?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]**** off vetran bro lol - we know what you didrty old cnuts do on a saga weekend lol......(p1ss the bed mostly lol)


lol your funny as fcuk love it ha ha

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

vetran said:


> lol your funny as fcuk love it ha ha


dont suppose i'm too far behind you bro lol......it'll be viagra, line dancing and licking prolapsed fannies for me soon too lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Baptist said:


> If there trying to have a good time dancing with their friends and some pi.ssed up lads are getting a bit close then whose faults that?


You trying to say women are incapable of telling them to **** off? That simply because they guy wants it, they HAVE to cheat on their boyfriend with them.....?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Baptist said:


> If there trying to have a good time dancing with their friends and some pi.ssed up lads are getting a bit close then whose faults that?


who are they dancing for bro?

you ever wonder why they dont dance around their villa? or balcony? not much cock there is there??


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> dont suppose i'm too far behind you bro lol......it'll be viagra, line dancing and licking prolapsed fannies for me soon too lol


Line dancing? Dream on Fred Astaire lol..... You'll be sitting in a pishy nappy trying to cop a feel of the 50 yr old nurses arse and shouting abuse at the telly lol.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i love listening to all the "high brow" reasons birds dance......lol

all avoiding the completely obvious - "ITS A MATING RITUAL"..they are just peacock lol attracting cock


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Line dancing? Dream on Fred Astaire lol..... You'll be sitting in a pishy nappy trying to cop a feel of the 50 yr old nurses arse and shouting abuse at the telly lol.....


I'll still have a pair of 50 dumbs under my chair, a tub of oxy's and a glint in my eye that will make any nurse foam at the fud lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i love listening to all the "high brow" reasons birds dance......lol
> 
> all avoiding the completely obvious - "ITS A MATING RITUAL"..they are just peacock lol attracting cock


Umm.... Not to split hairs, but PeaHENS attracting Peacocks.... :tongue:


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah I would, no trust no love n all that.


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

for me id have to say yes because its her life and i have done my fair share of partying in my time although never a lads holiday i do trust my GF and i would be bothered the thought of sleazy guys slaverning over her in night clubs as i know exactly what single guys are like i done 5,half years in the army as a single lad so i know quite well,

but at the end of the day thats life you get that wher ever ya go be it pubs,clubs house partys or even in the street i fukin hate an can get very over protective of my missus when out and do get a little jelouse when folk keep chatting her up, i usually give it the 3 strike way of dealing with it, 1st time tell him to fuk off an that shes gota BF, 2nd time give the **** a shove an tell him to fuk off again, 3rd time there noi exuse this time hel get a sore face etc

so all in all not being there to deal with sleazy **** heads will make me turn in bed at night but i know i can trust my missus but it doesnt mean i have to like it when shes away!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Umm.... Not to split hairs, but PeaHENS attracting Peacocks.... :tongue:


its ALL about getting their "hair split" pmsl


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd say yes, also on the flip side, if she said no to me going on a lads holiday i'd be a bit miffed. if you trust them, no isssue.


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

If I felt like I was too jealous to let her go on a holiday without me I would feel like something was seriously wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I agree mate but you here a lot about jealous men and just wondered if anyone would be honest enough to admit they are to possesive to let them go


I admit to not letting my mrs go away, mind you we dont do nights apart in this country never mind going away. We got together because we enjoyed each others company so why should things change when your together. Its not a one way street though because i dont go out without her and she doesnt go out without me.

I admit this can cause arguements but we both see what our friends get up to when they are out without their partners and thats enough evidence to make us want to be different and do everything together.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

yep, then I would fly off on holiday myself. See her off at the airport , wearing some dumb **** t shirt with a stupid name printed on the back with 'girls on tour' etc. Once she is out of sight and through check in , still keep waving and a smile , its back off to the car , grab my case , quickly get changed in to some smart Holiday clobber (meet friends, younger chick , younger chicks) then off on holiday yourself... Vegas , who needs Ibeefa...


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hen weekend away, yes. Two week bender in ibiza, no chance.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Yes I'd let my lass go I have 100% trust in her


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

the point here is who cares ? if she wants to go then she can, its not upto anyone to say she can or cant ... end of.

whilst she is away you dont sit at home wondering what she is doing , you go and enjoy yourself. You guys are looking at this wrong

I trust her, she can go blah blah blah .... think she gives a ****. lock this thread lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Now my Mrs has been Data Tagged and got her pet passport, I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Me and my mrs were due to go on holiday to Cyprus in June was all booked then my mates booked 3 weeks in the Philippines so i canceled on her and went with my friends fair to say she was a bit ****ed off but i couldn't not go so she can go where ever when ever she wants


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Some brilliant posts here from Uriel and Zara.


----------



## Baptist (Feb 19, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You trying to say women are incapable of telling them to **** off? That simply because they guy wants it, they HAVE to cheat on their boyfriend with them.....?


I never said anything about cheating, i trust my girlfriend? Its just the fact im usually there to stop anyone who's preventing her from having a good time.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

All this stuff about we are in a relationship and want to spend all our time together whether it be in this country or abroad, do you not think It's healthy some times to spend a bit of time apart from each other as well??

Yes I love my mrs and she loves me but it's still good to spend time with friends and have a blow out etc

I've done magaluf, mexico, amsterdam, Ibiza etc without my mrs and never cheated on her and she has done similar breaks and I'm 100% sure she hasn't cheated either.

I agree that everyone's relationship is different but if they really want to go then why should you stop them from going??


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

if the missus goes on holiday......i go on the lash/get to bowl in at 6 in the morn/go casino.......there are plenty of plus's to her going away. AND when she gets back, make her feel guilty abit for going away then u might get a present :lol: :cool2:


----------



## Baptist (Feb 19, 2011)

Uriel said:


> who are they dancing for bro?
> 
> you ever wonder why they dont dance around their villa? or balcony? not much cock there is there??


People usually dance to music and its always nice to have a drink while you do that. Im sure a lot more people would rather go to a club than dance on a balcony anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> All this stuff about we are in a relationship and want to spend all our time together whether it be in this country or abroad, do you not think It's healthy some times to spend a bit of time apart from each other as well??
> 
> Yes I love my mrs and she loves me but it's still good to spend time with friends and have a blow out etc
> 
> ...


Like you said everyones relationship is different, my entire family as in grandparents, parents, uncles and aunties all have relationships where they do everything together and dont go away without each other. They have all been married just once and are all still married and have been in excess of 25 years or 50 years for my grandparents.

To me this is enough reason for me to want to live like them as it obv works. Im not married yet but i have a daughter with my gf and as far as im concerned marriage will be on the books but when its financially feasible. Not going into debt for a ring and piece of paper! lol

As said before each to their own and everone has their reasons for being the way they are


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

leeroy_davies said:


> Like you said everyones relationship is different, my entire family as in grandparents, parents, uncles and aunties all have relationships where they do everything together and dont go away without each other. They have all been married just once and are all still married and have been in excess of 25 years or 50 years for my grandparents.
> 
> To me this is enough reason for me to want to live like them as it obv works. Im not married yet but i have a daughter with my gf and as far as im concerned marriage will be on the books but when its financially feasible. Not going into debt for a ring and piece of paper! lol
> 
> As said before each to their own and everone has their reasons for being the way they are


Totally agree with you mate and I value your principles.

I'm fortunate to have enough extra cash to have several holidays a year and I do things like snowboarding which my Mrs doesn't like so I go away with my mates who do enjoy it.

I also have friends who live in other countries and as we don't get a chance to spend much time together as a group then we try to meet up once a year and have a holiday and a decent catch up, again this is usually a lads holiday.

My Mrs also gets to travel with her friends when she wants but we also do holidays together, live together and plan on marriage and a family very soon.

Due to us still being independent but also relying on each other then I believe that it actually brings us closer together and avoids any resentment from not being allowed to do things that you enjoy


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

You mean to say you'd allow her out of the kitchen?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Totally agree with you mate and I value your principles.
> 
> I'm fortunate to have enough extra cash to have several holidays a year and I do things like snowboarding which my Mrs doesn't like so I go away with my mates who do enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Thats cool ive gone skiing every year with my family for xmas since i was 7 and i had to miss it last year because my daughter was only 10 weeks old. She will be 14 months this xmas so no excuses this year! the french and italians start them off at that age so watch out for her in the olympics in a few years lol it will be my gf's 1st time skiing aswel so should be fun watching her wipe out


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

If you trust her then it shouldn't be a problem really. If you try and tell her she can't go you're just looking for trouble mate.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Let me know when she's going milky I'll take her under my wing.

She might be walking a bit funny when she arrives back.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

If there was trust and she loved you that much shed keep her knickers up


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

nice profile picture mate


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

i feel the same as u bud go back 10 yrs no way!!! but learnt that u cant hold down people and if their going to cheat then they will do it anywhere.my partner went last yr and didnt even ask me just mentioned it and i let it go.until that point i thought i would never go on a boys hol cos dont want her to go but now that she has done it i cant wait to go

also what u dont know wont hurt u!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As long as she pre-cooked the weeks dinner I'd be happy.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes. But she wont let me go on a lads holiday :/


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah_buddy said:


> Id never let my bird go on one of these "girls holidays". Not that I dont trust her, its the sleezy blokes who are going to be buying her drinks and giving her all sorts, that I dont trust. Go on holiday with her.


My thoughts exactly... I know what i used to be like, so hate the thought of some other bloke doing that to my bird


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Not a hope, I spent my early teen yrs tuggin myself around my bedroom alone, im 29 now and dont need to be back there ha ha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s&ccoach said:


> Let me know when she's going milky I'll take her under my wing.
> 
> She might be walking a bit funny when she arrives back.


It was hyperthetical mate.

My Mrs would never go away without me and never cheat and anyway if she did so be it, another divorce and you move on. Noppint getting excited about it, it wont undo anything...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

for me - the whole issue isnt "if you trust your partner it shouls not be an issue" ...more - if you are happy and in love, would you not prefer to spend the time together??

im alright for money but a holiday a couple of times a year is still a rare treat........- yeah sure i will spend a couple of weekends a year doing a bike race, a "mates event" etc and yes my partners will go to spa breaks, seaside days out etc - what ever but if my misses wanted to go spend one of her only 2 week breaks of the year getting ****ed with a bunch of cackling mingers, dancing the night away with a bunch of p1ssed chavs cracking onto her - it would not matter to me if she was "faithfull" or not........she would be someone who conducted herself in a way i wanted from my woman.

and the same goes for me.if i was chasing fanny in ever skanky club in the land - i'd expect a few harsh words lol

I full see that not all people have the same requirements from relationships tho......some are very happy with very casual arrangements but for me, i'd rather be single than have all the relationship downs with none of the highs......

I like to play hard, work hard and love hard and train hard .....i dont do casual in anything, i see it works for some though......not many pass my tests


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> for me - the whole issue isnt "if you trust your partner it shouls not be an issue" ...more - if you are happy and in love, would you not prefer to spend the time together??
> 
> im alright for money but a holiday a couple of times a year is still a rare treat........- yeah sure i will spend a couple of weekends a year doing a bike race, a "mates event" etc and yes my partners will go to spa breaks, seaside days out etc - what ever but if my misses wanted to go spend one of her only 2 week breaks of the year getting ****ed with a bunch of cackling mingers, dancing the night away with a bunch of p1ssed chavs cracking onto her - it would not matter to me if she was "faithfull" or not........she would be someone who conducted herself in a way i wanted from my woman.
> 
> ...


I do actually understand that......

I work 7 days most weeks so see very little of my wife as it is.........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I do actually understand that......
> 
> I work 7 days most weeks so see very little of my wife as it is.........


pha - i work 8 days a week and 3 times on a sunday lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> pha - i work 8 days a week and 3 times on a sunday lol...


I actually did a double shift this Sunday ironically....


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH If I was in a committed relationship, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable going on a girls holiday like that? Maybe if it was a hen weekend then fair enough but I dont think so otherwise.
> 
> In my mind part of taking the decision to make a commitment is accepting that some things are no longer ok. Flame away too but I'd certainly not be happy about my partner going on a lads holiday either.


I personally agree with this 100%


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

go 4 it if she likes u she gona go out have a good time with the girls if she wnts 2 cheat she can cheat on you out there or cheat with u with some1 back home how you have more chance of knowing.

or she could go out there and cheat on you with her girl mates (i no if my girl friend done this id forgive her and be begging 2 see some videos)

my girlfriend on about going on 1 of these girls holidays next year she asked me if she could go so i said im not stoping u but i wnt extra amounts of sex befor and after cuz im not going 2 see u for 2weeks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Uriel said:


> for me - the whole issue isnt "if you trust your partner it shouls not be an issue" ...more - if you are happy and in love, would you not prefer to spend the time together??
> 
> im alright for money but a holiday a couple of times a year is still a rare treat........- yeah sure i will spend a couple of weekends a year doing a bike race, a "mates event" etc and yes my partners will go to spa breaks, seaside days out etc - what ever but if my misses wanted to go spend one of her only 2 week breaks of the year getting ****ed with a bunch of cackling mingers, dancing the night away with a bunch of p1ssed chavs cracking onto her - it would not matter to me if she was "faithfull" or not........she would be someone who conducted herself in a way i wanted from my woman.
> 
> ...


Im going to memorise this, lots of my friends cant understand why i am like i am in my relationship and you have described how i think and feel better than i could have ever worded it.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I know for a fact my missus wouldn't do anything with anyone else, ever, she is a saint and I am bloody lucky to have her.  So yea I'd let her go wherever she wants.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

IF i said yes i would make sure i would be going away with the lads at the same time....


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

My G/F has been away a few times,i don't have a problem with it, what will be will be,i am secure in my relationship.

If we can be devious we think others can to, so then you become insecure,we look for in others what we see in ourselves


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maverick1888 said:


> My G/F has been away a few times,i don't have a problem with it, what will be will be,i am secure in my relationship.
> 
> If we can be devious we think others can to, so then you become insecure,we look for in others what we see in ourselves


There is no one glib statement that encapsulates all human behaviour, we are more complex than that. I have fuked a few men's wives who were "secure" in their relationships lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> There is no one glib statement that encapsulates all human behaviour, we are more complex than that. I have fuked a few men's wives who were "secure" in their relationships lol


You've fu**ed a few husbands in "secure" relationships as well aint you batty bwoy !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

matokane said:


> IF i said yes i would make sure i would be going away with the lads at the same time....


I know a couple who did this and the morning they left the wife pulled out a box of 12 condoms, split them in 2, gave her hubby 6 of them and said " lets see who uses the most shall we "

Fu**ed with his head royally !!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Will you ask her if shell bring my missus? When's she going?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> You've fu**ed a few husbands in "secure" relationships as well aint you batty bwoy !!!!


only in your gay lusty daydreams bro........theres only one genders tubes go round my piece


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> only in your gay lusty daydreams bro........theres only one genders tubes go round my piece


With all due respect mate it looks like your wearing stilleto's and showing off your shapely calves !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate it looks like your wearing stilleto's and showing off your shapely calves !!


cock lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> cock lol


Truth hurts brother...


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

My ex said to me once. I want you to be really romantic and take me somewhere ive never been before. I said try the bloody kitchen lazy cow?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Of course she can go... she has already been on one - if you cant trust your partner why are you with them?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting replies on here lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah i would let her go, I trust her and wouldnt want her to regret not going


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Uriel said:


> There is no one glib statement that encapsulates all human behaviour, we are more complex than that. I have fuked a few men's wives who were "secure" in their relationships lol


I know what you mean ive had my fare share of married wives, me personaly i am secure as in i dont worry about it why worry about what might happen,it could be me doing it again and not her.

So i take it you are not secure and you think your wife/partner will or has cheated, or is that just how you see other peoples relationships,because we are all caught up in this complex human behaviour, what goes around comes around lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maverick1888 said:
 

> I know what you mean ive had my fare share of married wives, me personaly i am secure as in i dont worry about it why worry about what might happen,it could be me doing it again and not her.
> 
> So i take it you are not secure and you think your wife/partner will or has cheated, or is that just how you see other peoples relationships,because we are all caught up in this complex human behaviour, what goes around comes around lol


I think and feel certain behaviours are more likely to show an intent to stray than others. I have always worked away and any of my partners could stray if they want, that doesn't bother me..

Just slags do certain things though I'm sure youll agree that are easy to spot


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I would tbh, I'm 19 and been with my bird a year now.. She's letting me go maga with 2 mates in sept although I'm sure she'll want to go next year.. So it's only fair tbh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

From a girls point of view, i wouldnt want to go away without my boyfriend, were in a relationship because we want eachothers company. if i was single fair enough because i havnt had a girls holiday before, but if you are in a relationship i think the holidays should be together plus friend or whoever but if you go alone its temptation for your partner to cheat so if you let your girlfriend/wife go away on holiday without you there is a 100% chance they have cheated ! so really whats the point in wrecking that relationship over a week in the sun.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

iv done the whole "lads holiday" was a week of shagging and boozing, and cant imagine id even want to do it if i was in a relationship.

had sex with numerous girls in "happy relationships" and some of them looked very innocent.

i wouldnt go on this type of lads holiday,

id let her go but id let her know im playing the area code rule


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I don't like the idea of my Mrs going on a girls holiday but she doesn't bat an eyelid when I go away for 2 weeks with the boys so I can't really say no.

She's not bothered about me going away because she trusts me (am not one to cheat as I couldn't live with the guilt) so it's only fair I give her the same in return.

I used to have real trust issues but have recently come to the conclusion that if you don't trust your partner then it's likely it's because you're judging them by your own morals e.g. you might cheat in that situation so you think they would too.

Now I give her the same level of trust as she gives me and everyone's much better for it :thumbup1:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i keep telling my girlfriend to go on a permanent holiday but she never listens?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

racheljones1990 said:


> From a girls point of view, i wouldnt want to go away without my boyfriend, were in a relationship because we want eachothers company. if i was single fair enough because i havnt had a girls holiday before, but if you are in a relationship i think the holidays should be together plus friend or whoever but if you go alone its temptation for your partner to cheat so if you let your girlfriend/wife go away on holiday without you there is a 100% chance they have cheated ! so really whats the point in wrecking that relationship over a week in the sun.


shouldnt be temptation if they loved you and liked you that much they wouldnt cheat.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I said yes only because its no longer the 1900s and women are actually allowed to do what they want (mostly), they have the right to vote and unfortunately are allowed to leave the kitchen/ cleaning areas for indefinate amounts of time :cursing: 

Ive only been with my missus 5 months and Im not fussed like you GM, i dont get jealous really and am secure in myself so yeah she can do what she wants, shes already been on a hen do a month or so ago which involved a stripper and is off to Ibiza this year for 6 days too.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem if my wife wanted to go on a girlie holiday.

She's not into that sort of thing, but I'd not bat an eyelid. I wouldn't have married her if I didn't trust her


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont think many women would be too keen if you "let" them go away

if she wants a length elsewhere whats the difference between being in ibiza and just down the road?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Voted no whos gona do my washing and ironing when shes not here feck dat!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm a bit of a travel snob so if the gf told me she was going to ayia napa, maga, zante etc she'd probably get disowned just for where she is going not the fact she is on a girls holiday!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> tbh your 41 so im assuming your birds around ur own age? if so i'd let her. If she was around my age say 21 or younger i'd say no.


Why? Birds in their 40's are way easier to get into bed and most seem only too happy about cheating on their partner wil some nice young lad


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I would deffo let mine go as long as she came back with stories of a grubby whore she was


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Strong 3 year thread bump


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

the question should be would she let you go on a "lads holiday"....

me personally i wouldnt want her to go on one and i would expect to go on one myself. We are not kids anymore, and we all know what happens on lads and girls holidays  even to people who think they are faithful


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I would but would be pretty convinced she may cheat.

purely on the basis I been on loads of these holiday weather a girl has a boyfriend at home or not.. a young girl early 20s will be mortal, easy and just vulnerable under peer pressure and the vibes of holiday. probably won't even want to cheat but the state they end up in would do.. e


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I would but would be pretty convinced she may cheat.

purely on the basis I been on loads of these holiday weather a girl has a boyfriend at home or not.. a young girl early 20s will be mortal, easy and just vulnerable under peer pressure and the vibes of holiday. probably won't even want to cheat but the state they end up in would do..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My missus goes away with her girly friends every year, I've got past the stage of stressing whether she's cheated or not just figured she probably has!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah_buddy said:


> Id never let my bird go on one of these "girls holidays". Not that I dont trust her, its the sleezy blokes who are going to be buying her drinks and giving her all sorts, that I dont trust. Go on holiday with her.


X2


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The concept of 'allowing' is quite comical. My missus and I both do as we please, how do you allow or not allow someone to do something lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I would let her go but I would plan to go somewhere else with the lads the sametime she goes.

I dont think it is a good idea personally and to be honest it depends on which of her friends she went with, lets just say I trust some of them more than others (mainly becuase they are married with a mortgage etc and have probably got more to loose).


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

depends on location really dosnt it.

i go on "lads" holidays in the sense we go as a group of lads but when your off your tits in ibiza for a week not alot of shagging gets done and the gf knows that

on the other hand if i was going to go to magaluf i could see why she would be bothered and i would be bothered if she was going as theres only one reason for going there its not the outstanding nightlife and music is it.......


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd encourage her, I'd even stick a few grams of coke up her ass the night before as she was sleeping and then tip off security at the airport.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't be seeing someone i didn't trust so yer i'd let them go. Am i stupid or naive? Maybe. I'm fully aware of what goes on in these places as i've been a fair few myself but if you have to keep a leash on your partner you're more of a carer than a other half in my book.

At the same time i would also tell my missus to get ****ed if she ever thought about telling me not to go somewhere with my mates...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> *Would you let your wife / girlfriend go on a "girls" holiday ?*
> 
> You know not a shopping trip one a proper Ibeefa / Ayanapa type holiday ?
> 
> ...


Should anyone have to ask if they can go away? my partner wouldnt have to ask me! I dont own her. She could ask me how I felt about it.


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

My missus wouldn't want to go, she has her priorities in check


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well i let the wife go backpacking in Vietnam and Cambodia with two younger unattached girls - and some slimy french guy - left me with the 6 year old daughter - so we both fcuked off to phuket !!! one of the best holidays ever originally for ten nights we both decided another 5

its all about trust - is it not - one has to trust and if one gives that thrust it must not be betrayed


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

My ex wasn't keen on me going on a lads holiday last year (despite the fact I had no intention of cheating) yet it's now part of the reason why she is my ex.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if my wife went on holiday without me. I'd look forward to the snapchat tit pics LOL!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I'd let my misses go!

Am on a stag do to Benidorm in April for 5 nights and she has got two hen do's equalling 5 nights in the UK coming up. Got t trust your partner or why bother.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would deffo let mine go as long as she came back with stories of a grubby whore she was


What if she came back with an STD?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea

She wouldn't cheat


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Skinny little Quiff comb over boys trying to move in on her no chance! Why go for hamburgers when you have steak at home


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

I would let her without a doubt, she'd know the consequences if I was to ever find out.

Lights out!!

Would she let me go, hell no.

Off to damn for best mates stag in may and she's playing up holy hell.

I simply said bro's before hoes!

Paying for sex, [email protected] shows and reccy drugs don't interest me, I'm off for the tulips!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH If I was in a committed relationship, I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable going on a girls holiday like that? Maybe if it was a hen weekend then fair enough but I dont think so otherwise.
> 
> In my mind part of taking the decision to make a commitment is accepting that some things are no longer ok. Flame away too but I'd certainly not be happy about my partner going on a lads holiday either.


This is word for word my take on it. I wouldn't go on a lads holiday because I'm in longterm relationship, that type of holiday doesn't bother me either. And wouldn't be too keen missus going on a girls holiday.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I would let her without a doubt, she'd know the consequences if I was to ever find out.
> 
> Lights out!!
> 
> ...


x2

Shes scared ****less of losing me and therefore i know she would be on her best behaviour abroad. Because of that, she has all the freedom she likes without me giving her a second glance.

Im on 2 stag does this year, and she has magaluf booked for a long weekend Hen do next year.

*If she seriously feels the need to hump a 19 year old scrote in magaluf, then she can go ahead and give me a guilt free pass to pursue the sexy cougars in Vegas*

:beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fvcking hell... do people really care what their other halves get up too. Couldn't deal with my life being that stressy tbh.

Out of sight out of mind is my attitude. Let her have a good time and do the same yourself.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Fvcking hell... do people really care what their other halves get up too. Couldn't deal with my life being that stressy tbh.
> 
> Out of sight out of mind is my attitude. Let her have a good time and do the same yourself.


I think its more to do with respect.

I know id hate to be laughed at by all her girl mates when they know more secrets about her than i do!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

k3z said:


> I think its more to do with respect.
> 
> I know id hate to be laughed at by all her girl mates when they know more secrets about her than i do!


I think you'd get laughed at more by trying to be as controlling as some of the replies on here though.

I just think it's a sorry state to be in when one or both of you worries about the other going away on a hol. **** happens, but causing drama over something that hasn't happened is drama I can do with out in my life


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yep. a man needs xbox time.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I think you'd get laughed at more by trying to be as controlling as some of the replies on here though.
> 
> I just think it's a sorry state to be in when one or both of you worries about the other going away on a hol. **** happens, but causing drama over something that hasn't happened is drama I can do with out in my life


Totally, the phrase 'allow her to go' already says that there's control issues.

My only issue would be with dishonesty. If she went through with cheating, id wanna know so that i can wash my hands of her and be done with it.

A mate recently found out his model girlfriend of 7 years was going to hotels with blokes etc. He finished her and ive never seen him happier. Found another nice lass and cracked on with life


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd like to think I'd be with someone who isn't a dirty slut that I could trust, so yeah.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Theorist said:


> I'd like to think I'd be with someone who isn't a dirty slut that I could trust, so yeah.


Good luck with that. 1 woman in a million.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

My girlfriend has gone travelling for four months! Im 100% confident there's no cheating or anything. I think its all down to trust...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I do see the opposite point some of you are making.... We're all different. If I was in a commuted relationship I simply wouldn't want to go.

In fact tbh, even as a single person it sounds like my idea of hell lol...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Of course not, my missus isn't allowed out of the kitchen


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I do see the opposite point some of you are making.... We're all different. If I was in a commuted relationship I simply wouldn't want to go.
> 
> In fact tbh, even as a single person it sounds like my idea of hell lol...


I went to Ibiza with 6 other guys. It was a lads holiday and those who were single fooled around. The 3 guys in relationships were 100% faithful. We went for the music and to have a good time. That's it.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chris27 said:


> i voted yes , means i would get my head showered lol , if she going to cheat its going to happen anyway .


Disagree

More chance you give or to her or to yourself bigger are probabilities it will happen !!!!!

So if you love her and wanna live with her for long time don't let her go instead go with her , but if you don t care for your future together let her go mate


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

A weekend away with her girl friends, no problem. As It's important that she still has a social life with friends. But a 2 week girls holiday, no chance! If there's any 2 week holidays happening, it should be together, not apart. (In my relationship, that's the way I see it)


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeh in a relationship the couple should go away together etc, that's the whole point. I'm sure both men and women will agree? It's not the fact that I don't trust her but if she went away, she's young and vulnerable and the lads are ****s and will buy her drinks etc get her in such a state she wouldn't think about me at the time if she was to cheat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just because you have entered into a relationship together shouldn't have to mean that you can no longer do anything separate any more. Me and my mrs have had a holiday without each other before. Why should neither person be allowed to have fun with friends anymore???

For the ones who don't want the mrs to go then it's either a case of jealousy or trust and neither are good attributes to have in a relationship


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd imagine that a lot of the people saying no, wouldn't trust themselves on a lads holiday, so don't trust their mrs.

Me and my girlfriend went on seperate holidays last year and we were both faithful.

(as far as she knows)


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

yep no bother ive been on lads holidays shes gone away on her girls holidays trust her 100 percent like somebody said if there gonna doit they will do it wether its on holiday or not


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

robdobbie said:


> I'd imagine that a lot of the people saying no, wouldn't trust themselves on a lads holiday, so don't trust their mrs.
> 
> Me and my girlfriend went on seperate holidays last year and we were both faithful.
> 
> (as far as she knows)


(as far as you know)


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

I would trust a gf to go on a girls holiday more than i would a bf to go on a lads holiday...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

k3z said:


> (as far as you know)


Hahaha, good point, although it wouldn't bother me to much


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fitpeach said:


> I would trust a gf to go on a girls holiday more than i would a bf to go on a lads holiday...


Why? I think the whole belief that woman are more trustworthy than men is wrong, maybe not in general but certainly had been the case in my life and many of my friends (back when u had freinds) lol.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive got a male friend who isnt allowed to come on our best mates stag do to prague for a weekend. His gf wont let him. The crazy tbing is, he is ok with it as he wouldnt let her go on a hen do under similar circumstances (its a f'd up relationship, i have seen this guy once in about 6 months because of it when normally hes always up for going out and doing stuff).


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Ive got a male friend who isnt allowed to come on our best mates stag do to prague for a weekend. His gf wont let him. The crazy tbing is, he is ok with it as he wouldnt let her go on a hen do under similar circumstances (its a f'd up relationship, i have seen this guy once in about 6 months because of it when normally hes always up for going out and doing stuff).


sounds like the needy insecure pair are well matched lol


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why? I think the whole belief that woman are more trustworthy than men is wrong, maybe not in general but certainly had been the case in my life and many of my friends (back when u had freinds) lol.


Just my thoughts/stance based on my own knowledge and experience of both males and females


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> sounds like the needy insecure pair are well matched lol


Very true. He did this with his last girlfriend and when they broke up, swore never to drop his mates again. Not sure why im surprised now he's got this new girl!


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

my missus has been away on holiday with her mates, of course i was worried but not incase she cheated just incase anything happened to her.

but i would never stop her going anywhere she wanted.

do i think she would cheat, no never.

and ive been away several times with the lads, a few of them have cheated with girls they pulled or escorts etc.

but ive never cheated and never will, i honestly couldnt live with the guilt if i did


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

seriously who keeps reviving these old ass threads


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Just because you have entered into a relationship together shouldn't have to mean that you can no longer do anything separate any more. Me and my mrs have had a holiday without each other before. Why should neither person be allowed to have fun with friends anymore???
> 
> For the ones who don't want the mrs to go then it's either a case of jealousy or trust and neither are good attributes to have in a relationship


not being funny but after going on these holidays and seeing what goes on. a lot of girls in relationships who wouldn't even dream of cheating in the real world will do it on holiday.

I slept with a girl in malia and woke up to her telling her boyfriend she had had a chilled night with the girls then gone to bed at 12.

every girl who cheats in malia etc has a bf who trusts them to go.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gycraig said:


> not being funny but after going on these holidays and seeing what goes on. a lot of girls in relationships who wouldn't even dream of cheating in the real world will do it on holiday.
> 
> I slept with a girl in malia and woke up to her telling her boyfriend she had had a chilled night with the girls then gone to bed at 12.
> 
> every girl who cheats in malia etc has a bf who trusts them to go.


So EVERY girl who goes away does this??

Don't be ridiculous.

If the girl wants some cock, then either she is a slag or your not giving her what she needs and will search for it elsewhere


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> So EVERY girl who goes away does this??
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> If the girl wants some cock, then either she is a slag or your not giving her what she needs and will search for it elsewhere


I didn't say that but the point is that the girls who do cheat, there partners probably trust them just as much as you trust yours, my ex went away on a lasses holiday and tbh I didn't give a fk, if id found out she cheated I would of dumped her but didn't bother me tbh as I trusted her and its not the end of the world if she did cheat and we broke up.

on alcohol everyone is drunk everyone is tanned / topless the girls friend whether single or in a relationship chances are there getting laid saying how amazing It was / "we wont tell" etc etc.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bottom line is most people's partners probably cheat its when you find out its a problem, woman are quite sly


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Bottom line is most people's partners probably cheat its when you find out its a problem, woman are quite sly


Women = snakes

Lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

How about these t-shirts for your loved one and her crew as a parting gift?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gycraig said:


> I didn't say that but the point is that the girls who do cheat, there partners probably trust them just as much as you trust yours, my ex went away on a lasses holiday and tbh I didn't give a fk, if id found out she cheated I would of dumped her but didn't bother me tbh as I trusted her and its not the end of the world if she did cheat and we broke up.
> 
> on alcohol everyone is drunk everyone is tanned / topless the girls friend whether single or in a relationship chances are there getting laid saying how amazing It was / "we wont tell" etc etc.


Yeah I get what your saying and I've been on at least 15 lads holidays and met up with groups of girls etc and some will be getting laid BUT it still doesn't mean all of them will.

If a girl really wants to do it then she will do it regardless.

If she does, then deep down it'll just prove to herself that she doesn't really love her fella and it's her life that she'll live feeling unfulfilled


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

its good to just go away with the boys so im sure she'd appreciate it to do the same with the 'girls'.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah I get what your saying and I've been on at least 15 lads holidays and met up with groups of girls etc and some will be getting laid BUT it still doesn't mean all of them will.
> 
> If a girl really wants to do it then she will do it regardless.
> 
> If she does, then deep down it'll just prove to herself that she doesn't really love her fella and it's her life that she'll live feeling unfulfilled


Iv got mates who only cheat on lads holidays/nights away in Nottingham etc.

But then I turned down a threesome in Nottingham so a lot of people are trust worthy and just wouldn't cheat.

I get your point that there is no point being with someone if you don't trust them, but my exes mate cheated when she went away all the time and she is still happily married and the guy thinks he's the luckiest guy in the world and "she wouldn't do that she loves me"

You either pick a winner or a loser with a partner, you never know for certain what you'v got till it ends


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Another thread on cheating/ relationships

Is everyone on PCT !?? Lolll


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Another thread on cheating/ relationships
> 
> Is everyone on PCT !?? Lolll


This thread was started in 2011...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been with mine 10 years and i actively encourage it it just for some peace. However, after a few days i do miss the little rascal.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Danjal said:


> This thread was started in 2011...


Weird it's appeared on the feed again


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Weird it's appeared on the feed again


Someone voting in the poll brings it back up again.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Someone voting in the poll brings it back up again.


Ahh righty


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> I've been with mine 10 years and i actively encourage it it just for some peace. However, after a few days i do miss the little rascal.


But could you really trust her if say you've been with her 2 years, like it's not herself obviously guys over there will do anything to get a fvck so they'll keep buying them drinks etc..? Anyone agree..?as much people say they won't do anything..when you're mortal you won't care/give a fvck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ibeefa :lol:


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha NO WAY! I've seen to much!!!! I think every girl I spoke to that was on a 'Girls holiday' was getting poled. Yes Every!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Has anyone's answers changed since this was posted ?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine is off to a 'Xena Warrior Princess' convention in Paris in October with 3 lesbians.

Pretty sure I know what she'll be doing


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

HDU said:


> But could you really trust her if say you've been with her 2 years, like it's not herself obviously guys over there will do anything to get a fvck so they'll keep buying them drinks etc..? Anyone agree..?as much people say they won't do anything..when you're mortal you won't care/give a fvck


Ever considered that some people don't particularly care what they get up to lol


----------

